# average weight for a 12.2hh pony (pony not rider)



## riding_high (5 January 2013)

my ponies are on a diet and exercise programme as they are quite chubby but i was wondering what is the average weight for a 12.2hh dartmoor pony is?

i know the bone and all that comes into it but as a rough guide would be good to know.


----------



## Kallibear (5 January 2013)

Anything from 200kg to 400kg, depending on build and condition.

Comparing your fat pony to an 'average' is pointless. Condition score to find out how much it needs to loose and maybe use a weight tape to give you an idea of change ( since a weight tape is really inaccurate but will show change)


----------



## here_i_am (5 January 2013)

Mine was weigh-bridged at leahurst. She's a proper stocky little thing tho - not one of these dainty little show ponies. She was 348kg. She was overweight though - should be more like 300. She's been back in work for a while now & has definitely lost a fair bit.


----------



## riding_high (5 January 2013)

thanks, he is very fat, can't feel ribs, has a 'channel' down his bum. the weigh tape said 390kg. he's not a big chunky boned pony. 
my goal is to get him down to about 350/360kgs before spring but it is proving to be quite difficult.


----------



## LovesCobs (5 January 2013)

I have a 12.2 who's medium build, she's about right, bit of a belly but I think it's more her wide rib cage. She's 300kg on weigh tape, I also have a 13h welsh b who much finer (smaller head and feet much slimmer build) she's 300-320kg and bigger and she's at risk of lami. When I got her she was very fat at 370kg had lami (a couple of days after buying) over a 6 month period we got her down to 300 which is perfect for her.


----------



## LovesCobs (5 January 2013)

I also was aware of weigh tapes being inaccurate but was using one on my welsh b when getting the excess weight off her. When she was at the vets (frequently lol!) I had her weighed and it was within 5kg of the weigh tape. I've also just had a 16hh mare weighed there and she was within 10kg if the weigh tape. Maybe the newer and less stretched they are the better?


----------

